
Should an International Climate Crimes Tribunal Be Established? - tobr
https://www.oxfordresearchgroup.org.uk/blog/should-an-international-climate-crimes-tribunal-be-established
======
julienreszka
International Scientific fraud tribunal should be established:

Anybody pretending to do science but can't provide models that make accurate
predictions is jailed.

Are you climate "scientists" alright with this?

~~~
whtrbt
Who are you referring to?

